# endo an colonoscopy?



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

Well iam having both done on the same day feb-8 at 8:00 am already had the signode did the prep for that and they didnt find anything..but not filling well still so gi doc is doing the full work up 24 hr ph study as well my ? the endo and the colonoscopy are pretty much the same as a signode i know it has the same prep and the knock ya out before the tests but iam not to sure about the endoscopy i already have gagging problems si iam kinda nervous...


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi forrest, I had them both done on the same day to, i was knocked out so i dont remember a thing.My mother had a endoscopy done last month, and she stayed awake,she said it wasnt that bad and she didnt gag. Perhaps they might knock you out for both.Take care and good luck, let us know how you get on


----------

